
Automation and management of open source databases in the cloud - fwlymburner
https://severalnines.com/blog/announcing-clustercontrol-16-automation-and-management-open-source-databases-cloud
======
jamesblonde
We used this a few years ago for MySQL Cluster automated installation,
management and control. It is still the only really good product out there for
NDB.

~~~
fwlymburner
Thanks!

------
bacheson1293
I used this about 2 years ago and it was absolute junk...it couldn't run a
mongo cluster and seemed to be half complete functionality wise. They were
certainly more than willing to take my license fee.

I see it still has a very dated UI. Hopefully the system actually does what
the company promises.

~~~
fwlymburner
Hi, we spent all last year improving the MongoDB functionality AND we hired a
UX designer who has revamped the UI (and is continuing to) Soooo.... try it
again, would love to know if you still like its "junk" :)

